# Gibson Month at L&M



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Everything in flyer is bi-weekly for 36 months Gibsons and Epiphones. I assume that includes interest. That's it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Isnt it in october?


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

October is Yorkville month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Do you have a link to the flyer? I’m not seeing it on the site.

Can’ say I’m shocked seeing that there’s No stock at my local LM.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

No L&M limited Les Paul? They usually have something like that.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Their stock is pretty thin right now, but still a few models id like. Is it just the 36 month, or are there 6 or 12month low interest?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Parabola said:


> Do you have a link to the flyer? I’m not seeing it on the site.
> 
> Can’ say I’m shocked seeing that there’s No stock at my local LM.


I Google ; long and mcquade flyers






Long & McQuade Flyer, Gear Guide & Magazine | Long & McQuade


Browse our flyers and shop today in-store and online at Long & McQuade, the largest chain of musical instrument retailers in Canada with over 70 stores.




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## GraceToo (11 mo ago)

“Gibson Month” is two days away from starting, and L&M’s online store has one (1) Gibson USA in stock, four overpriced Custom Shops. My local L&M has the same four Gibsons they’ve had in stock for months. When I last spoke to the guys there in March, they had no ETA on new stock beyond “maybe” April.

Maybe more Gibsons will come in throughout April, or maybe L&M will continue to have very limited Gibson stock options outside of major centres. Only thing I’m really interested in at the moment is a satin ES 335, and there’s not a single one in stock at any L&M anywhere in any finish.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

It’s about what I figured, a handful of Gibsons and a pile of Epiphone. No deals, and if I’m looking at the small things like strings and stools, they have listed the regular price as the sale price, for example the stool sale price is $149 which is what it’s been for over a year, but the regular price is $180??. I guess they are working with what they’ve got.

I have read elsewhere that places like Sweetwater, are or have been, acknowledging supply issues to customers throughout the pandemic. I don’t think I have seen anything from LM officially on this, although I did hear it speaking with a manager in SW Ontario. That might have been a good move leading into the flagship brand month With no stock.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

That Epi silverburst custom is a looker. I havent quite warmed up to perimeter burst though, meaning i'll look at em..but i wouldnt bring it home to meet Mom.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> No L&M limited Les Paul? They usually have something like that.


Yeah. They had a classic in Satin Iced Tea burst last year. One of my co-workers bought one. Really outstanding value, imo


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Parabola said:


> Do you have a link to the flyer? I’m not seeing it on the site.
> 
> Can’ say I’m shocked seeing that there’s No stock at my local LM.


Can't speak about other stores, but mine sits on Gibson stock for Gibson and Yorkville month.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> Yeah. They had a classic in Satin Iced Tea burst last year. One of my co-workers bought one. Really outstanding value, imo


Classics are really great value, we’ll made, look and sound great!


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

Weird that they would proceed with this at such low inventory, but maybe they’ve been left in the dark by the supplier. At least with Yorkville they’ll have inside knowledge. I hope for that they’ll have some deals and not just delayed financing or reduced interest.


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

They should just rename it to Epiphone month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I'd be interested in the Lemon Burst on the flyer. I was told by 2 locations that they hold back inventory. My local shop said that the online numbers are rarely updated when new stock comes in, so I would expect that they would have abandoned it all together if they did not have at least a few tucked away.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hmm, is this an April Fools thing? Their sale prices appear to be.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Yeah, everything here is the same price as last month. Maybe it's Gibson year?🤔


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

elburnando said:


> Yeah, everything here is the same price as last month. Maybe it's Gibson year?🤔


If I understand correctly the flyer items are 36 month 0 financing.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> If I understand correctly the flyer items are 36 month 0 financing.


if you mean 0%, afraid you are mistaken. We went thru all this last 2 Gibson months, L&M are charging “””regular””” rates. Which will be high.

The “”attraction”” here is the extended term, they normally only go 1 year. They’re selling lower payments.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

keto said:


> They’re selling lower payments.


For some of the guitars in the flyer they don't even post the price, just the payment. Like buying a Kia now.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

It seems stock on most models has increased. Some that were sold out are well stocked now


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do the math. Take biweekly payment. Multiply by 26 and then 3 (3 years which is 36 months). If the low payments are the only way you can get the Gibson you want ......


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The lemon burst at $3599 will cost over $5300 if you use the program


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I think their interest rates are like 18%, so you will pay about $1800 extra depending on your down payment.

EDIT - I looked at a calculator tonight and it comes out to about $1270 in interest over 36 months.


----------



## GraceToo (11 mo ago)

elburnando said:


> I'd be interested in the Lemon Burst on the flyer. I was told by 2 locations that they hold back inventory. My local shop said that the online numbers are rarely updated when new stock comes in, so I would expect that they would have abandoned it all together if they did not have at least a few tucked away.


Hopefully that’s the case (stores holding back stock). I check my store’s stock almost daily, and the only new Gibson electric they got over the last few months was a Tribute LP around Christmas.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

keto said:


> if you mean 0%, afraid you are mistaken. We went thru all this last 2 Gibson months, L&M are charging “””regular””” rates. Which will be high.
> 
> The “”attraction”” here is the extended term, they normally only go 1 year. They’re selling lower payments.


I didn't bother to do the math, but these payments seem lower than previous years.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> I didn't bother to do the math, but these payments seem lower than previous years.


It‘s the first time I recall them advertising bi-weekly, not saying that as a fact, but it is a fact that bi-weekly payments are well less than half a monthly pay. Even at 18%


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

rollingdam said:


> The lemon burst at $3599 will cost over $5300 if you use the program


Wtf... it is like buying a KIA..


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

I've noticed the past couple years that they don't do the 0% 6/12 month financing offers on Gibson stuff. Yet they do during Yorkville and Fender months. I wonder if that's some sort of Gibson restriction or something?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Parabola said:


> I think their interest rates are like 18%, so you will pay about $1800 extra depending on your down payment.


That's incredible. I remember a time not that long ago when a dude (or dudette) could buy an LP Standard for exactly that price.

A shame how these threads start out so sweet and enthusiastic, only to end in sour L&M [sale] bashing. It's not like I entered this thread to do that though. Just wanted another LP damnit...


----------



## Archeonn (Sep 8, 2021)

They're low on stock? I am pretty sure the Vancouver L&M has had the exact same wall of custom shop Gibsons for a whole year. Didn't look like anything sold, and if it did, they immediately filled up the spot.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

So Gibson month has nothing to do with sales or bargains and everything to do with selling guitars to people on credit..

A cash buyer is actually NOT wanted, because we would remove the limited bait, er ... I mean product, they have to reel in the real catch, a sucker willing to pay an extra $1800 on a guitar..


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My personal stock of Les Pauls exceeds the inventory of the three L&M stores I frequent most often. Gibson month is not too inspiring.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

ive bought gear on their financing a couple of times. They do make it very easy for you to get the gear you want, you just have to pay the crazy interest. But they are flexible as well. In the past I had to move a couple of payments and they did it no prob without dinging me. I did make sure to pay it off before the end of the term though. Saved me a few pennies without the extra interest.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I went in today and asked to see what they had coming out. They showed me the lemon burst, and I loved that finish! Picking it up this weekend! I had a deposit down on a Slash, but I preferred this so I switched it. I'm buying it outright, save for maybe trade in credit. They actually didn't even mention the financing and when I asked he didn't know much about it.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Archeonn said:


> They're low on stock? I am pretty sure the Vancouver L&M has had the exact same wall of custom shop Gibsons for a whole year. Didn't look like anything sold, and if it did, they immediately filled up the spot.


Same with my store, the custom shop stuff hasn't changed all year, and are starting to get marked down.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

What are the best epis made right now?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I think the 59 standard is up there. They have the LP custom, which are really nice if you get a good one. Prophecy is great, but more for metal.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Wtf... it is like buying a KIA..


Oh, please. No one is going to pay 3 grand for a Kia.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

FatStrat2 said:


> That's incredible. I remember a time not that long ago when a dude (or dudette) could buy an LP Standard for exactly that price.
> 
> A shame how these threads start out so sweet and enthusiastic, only to end in sour L&M [sale] bashing. It's not like I entered this thread to do that though. Just wanted another LP damnit...


 I edited my original post, looks like it’s just under $1300 in interest over 36 months, it’s an option if you need it to get what you want.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> So Gibson month has nothing to do with sales or bargains and everything to do with selling guitars to people on credit..
> 
> A cash buyer is actually NOT wanted, because we would remove the limited bait, er ... I mean product, they have to reel in the real catch, a sucker willing to pay an extra $1800 on a guitar..


I think selling on credit was originally probably done to help out gigging musicians back in the day before credit cards were widespread. Certainly everyone today uses credit cards at 18% or more/less for everything imaginable, so to me whether you’re paying LM or Visa for the sale on credit, you’re paying someone That interest. I’d rather it go in LM’s pocket than Visa’s.

LM is no different from many vendors now, you can purchase via a credit service on Sweetwater, Cosmo, CME and many others, I think even direct from the manufacturer in some cases. In defence of the LM marketing, when you are dealing with Gibson sticker shock, it’s probably not a bad idea to show there are somewhat affordable paths to ownership, or if you have cash in hand and trying to justify the up front expense, seeing that it’s really X dollars biweekly might make it an easier pill to swallow.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yorkville month is 0% 12mo (unless they change it) - seems to be a much better time to buy a Gibson.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Budda said:


> Yorkville month is 0% 12mo (unless they change it) - seems to be a much better time to buy a Gibson.


I think the original idea was that the new models would be rolling out from Gibson so it was a good time to do the promotion. They are rolling out new stuff now at Gibson, we just don’t have it here


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

12 months no interest. Same with Yorkville days. No interest, no tax. Perfect time for me to get a Slash J45.🙂


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> 12 months no interest. Same with Yorkville days. No interest, no tax. Perfect time for me to get a Slash J45.🙂


Great time for someone to grab the very flamey lemonburst R9 for $6k. There's tax on Yorkville month btw (that's when I got my goldtop).


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> 12 months no interest. Same with Yorkville days. No interest, no tax. Perfect time for me to get a Slash J45.🙂




For Gibson month??


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

elburnando said:


> For Gibson month??


Yes, you could rent for a dollar too at one time.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Yes, you could rent for a dollar too at one time.


Wait, you're confusing me now. For 2022 gibson month, is it 12months no interest?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes. If you want to finace for more than 12 months with lower payments then its 24% for 2 years. Or 13% for 13 months and so on. Put a $100 down and auto pay. 
I havent purchased anything in a few years. Thinking about trading in the jubilee for a acoustic and a katana 100.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Awesome! They didn't mention that to me today, when I went for my LP standard. Is that on all models?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

0% 12 months...that's something at least.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It’s the out of stock but usually arrives in 60 business days sale.

I’m glad I got my 335 when I did last summer because they still haven’t got that one back in stock and I might’ve got the last one in July.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in love with the LP Studio "Smokehouse Burst" right now. Of course there is no stock in Alberta and it's not even April yet


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I was trying to buy the Studio Smokehouse burst for a while, bit only Steve's had any, and they were closed for covid. It's a beautiful finish!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> I'm in love with the LP Studio "Smokehouse Burst" right now. Of course there is no stock in Alberta and it's not even April yet


I saw that and almost thought "I could be a Gibson guy too" it is a very pretty guitar.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

It looks best of the Studio finishes. The Premium Plus 

AA is awesome, but 300 more.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

elburnando said:


> I was trying to buy the Studio Smokehouse burst for a while, bit only Steve's had any, and they were closed for covid. It's a beautiful finish!


I agree, she's a beaut Clark. None in Canada,
And yet Sweetwater has 4 of them in stock.

I was shocked to see an SG Tribute natural finish selling on L&M for like $1499. Weren't they $700 not that many years ago?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Steves Music has the Smokehouse Studio in stock if you're looking, and I believe Guitar Works also. It's part of their regular run, so if you want the L&M financing they would pprobably give you a rain check when its in stock, maybe with a small deposit.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

elburnando said:


> It looks best of the Studio finishes. The Premium Plus
> 
> AA is awesome, but 300 more.


To me, if you’re already deep into a Gibson, might as well get the $300 top you love if it ads to your enjoyment of the instrument. Besides if you are using the Gibson month financing logic it is only $8.33 a month for 36 months or 27.7 cents a day!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If theres a colour you want, order now.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Budda said:


> If theres a colour you want, order now.


I would add to that and say go to your LM if you’re sure you want it there (deposits are non refundable) and put a deposit down that locks it in for you. My understanding is that Yorkville gets in the stock and they distribute them to the various LM stores. If you order with a deposit it’s locked in for you at the Yorkville (distributor) level.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> I'm in love with the LP Studio "Smokehouse Burst" right now. Of course there is no stock in Alberta and it's not even April yet


I had a 2016 model smokehouse, the playability and tone was like night and day compared to the '19 Traditional i got after i sold it. I didnt get the Standard because it had push pulls too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Everything in flyer is bi-weekly for 36 months Gibsons and Epiphones. I assume that includes interest. That's it.


Didn’t calculate the percentage but the bi-weekly payment option is obscene. A $3300.00 Gibson is going to cost you $4800.00 at the end of the payment period. Gibson month is starting to feel like a cash grab to me.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

elburnando said:


> I was trying to buy the Studio Smokehouse burst for a while, bit only Steve's had any, and they were closed for covid. It's a beautiful finish!


There's three used ones in the GTA that you might be able to check out in person. The Danforth, Bloor and Pickering locations are showing as having used ones in stock.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Hmmmm...just chatted with my local store and was told there was no 0% financing option...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Xevyn said:


> Hmmmm...just chatted with my local store and was told there was no 0% financing option...


There aren’t, if there were it would be trumpeted loudly in the advertising.

I mean, I stand to be corrected, been wrong before, etc. But, no.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

keto said:


> There aren’t, if there were it would be trumpeted loudly in the advertising.
> 
> I mean, I stand to be corrected, been wrong before, etc. But, no.


Yeah they usually are pretty clear in their ads so I was suprised when I saw the post saying that there was 0% financing available. Oh well...I'm in no rush and can wait till Yorkville month in the fall for 0% financing


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry guys
Yorkville Month in October is 0% interest for 12 months. Thats when i bought all my LP's. 
Unless they change it this year....


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I had a 2016 model smokehouse, the playability and tone was like night and day compared to the '19 Traditional i got after i sold it. I didnt get the Standard because it had push pulls too.


Have you tried any new ones yet? Just wondering how they compare. Not that there's a ton of used ones laying around for sale. Reverb has 1 used Smokehouse and it's listed for more than a new one.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I've tried the new version, and I owned and have played several older studios and tributes. The newer versions are lighter, have far better fretting and higher quality controls. They're made just a bit better. More polished. 

The older versions to me had better sound and sustain. Maybe it's the weight relief. It also seems to be more resonant, which to me seems odd given that it's heavier. But I guess there's more factors at play. I'm no expert, just my experiences.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Stoods are much more resonant than Tribs.


Lincoln said:


> Have you tried any new ones yet? Just wondering how they compare. Not that there's a ton of used ones laying around for sale. Reverb has 1 used Smokehouse and it's listed for more than a new one.


I paid $1800 new in '16 i think. The frets felt too tall to me. The Traditional has a nice fast smooth feel. I havent been in L&M in quite some time. hmm not since 2019. But i'd like to try out a Slash j45.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Why would somebody make payments of 68.00 for 3 yrs , and pay 5300.00 for a 3500.00 guitar ...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rick31797 said:


> Why would somebody make payments of 68.00 for 3 yrs , and pay 5300.00 for a 3500.00 guitar ...


That was what I pointed out in my earlier post.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Rick31797 said:


> Why would somebody make payments of 68.00 for 3 yrs , and pay 5300.00 for a 3500.00 guitar ...


Because art and finance are two separate disciplines.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

For the same reason people pay twice as much for a TV or a sofa at one of those easy pay places.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I believe that's not quite the point. Gibson month is starting to seem like a cash grab from folks who can't afford to pay up front. Where are the deals?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

How about , if you really need a new Gibson , go to the bank and get a line of credit , if your in good standing your interest rate could be around 7 % ...then make your monthly payments as much as you can. Taking 3 yrs to pay off a guitar , I could see a few , the guitar would be gone before they got it paid for.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rick31797 said:


> Why would somebody make payments of 68.00 for 3 yrs , and pay 5300.00 for a 3500.00 guitar ...


And why would they sell me a guitar at 10% off paid in cash when they'd rather keep the price high and keep the guitar in hand until a buyer comes along to finance it?
The logical incentive is to not sell guitars at any discount to cash buyers because they loose money in the long run!

I'm stunned to see new R9s are +$7000 and R8s are +$6000, new.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If Gibson sold coat hangers with a built in cigarette lighter for $75 there’d be some dumbasses that would buy it


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> If Gibson sold coat hangers with a built in cigarette lighter for $75 there’d be some dumbasses that would buy it


Those two functions don’t really go well together. Maybe pair the coat hanger with a pick holder? I’m not serious. Coat hanger and lighter fluid works for me.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought an Gibson today at L&M and can confirm they offered me three years at zero percent. Could have been the manager's error. I had to put part of it on my account due to hitting my daily interac limit.


----------



## Archeonn (Sep 8, 2021)

I went in and the two sales guys up front offered financing multiple times. I asked if there was anything actually on sale, and they had no clue. Pretty sure they only tell the salespeople to push financing, because hey, I can get a custom shop with 3 years payment. Or if I spent over $1000 there was a free swag pack t shirt?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Sorry about that, having issues with my phone. But yeah, when I went to get my LP today, they said 17%interest up to 3 years biweekly. I just paid on debit. I had money put aside for this.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Congrats on the new guitars boys!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I'll probably enter their contests for the new pedals.

Not sure I'm in a place to buy a new guitar at this time.

but if the right one with P90s comes my way for a price in my budget--I'll have trouble turning it down.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

elburnando said:


> Sorry about that, having issues with my phone. But yeah, when I went to get my LP today, they said 17%interest up to 3 years biweekly. I just paid on debit. I had money put aside for this.





elburnando said:


> Sorry about that, having issues with my phone. But yeah, when I went to get my LP today, they said 17%interest up to 3 years biweekly. I just paid on debit. I had money put aside for this.


How do you like it?

I saw one at LM Friday but didn’t have time to play it. Very interesting top and finish.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> I bought an Gibson today at L&M and can confirm they offered me three years at zero percent. Could have been the manager's error. I had to put part of it on my account due to hitting my daily interac limit.


It might be cheaper for some of us to fly out to that store to get that financing deal on a new Gibby and fly back instead of paying the crazy financing rates that are in the flyer.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I love it! Looks much darker outside of the store, more like the pics in the flyer. It sounds as good as any LP standard, the 60s neck is perfect for me.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

elburnando said:


> I love it! Looks much darker outside of the store, more like the pics in the flyer. It sounds as good as any LP standard, the 60s neck is perfect for me.


awesome, congrats!

The one in my store seemed really light, but also was under brignt Lights.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Thanks! Yeah, I was a bit on the fence when I saw it under the bright lights. But in natural light or a home it's more amber. Like tthe Slash Appetite Amber. I'm glad II got it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Got another announcement from L&M. What's special about the financing? 17% interest isn't very special except for maybe L&M and the credit agency?


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

1SweetRide said:


> Got another announcement from L&M. What's special about the financing? 17% interest isn't very special except for maybe L&M and the credit agency?
> 
> View attachment 411567


Looks like the "special" financing depends on which store or manager you talk to. 😁


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Looks like the Kanata store just posted a bunch of stuff on GearHunter:

Cherry SG standard - $999
Gibson LP Studio Black - $899
Gibson LP Studio Red/Gibson LP Studio White - $849
Memphis ES-335 Dot - $1999
A couple ES-135 - $1599
Lucille - $2499

I would love to try that 335 but don't think I'll be near Kanata anytime soon 😁


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Some good deals there!


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

They just posted a few more:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Too slow on the 335. ughhhh


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Ok which one of you just bought the lot of them? 😂 Or maybe the employees bought them? 🤷‍♂️

Most of them are gone now...I was really tempted to bite on that Bonamassa gold top studio....


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

How can they all be gone now? I find that hard to believe. I have a feeling that someone made a mistake of posting them maybe too early.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

All gone!

Some kind of joke? Attract attention to the store? Really, I've ever seen that many used Gibsons at that one store ever. Online or in person.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Marion said:


> How can they all be gone now? I find that hard to believe. I have a feeling that someone made a mistake of posting them maybe too early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe call the store?


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

J45 Standard for $1599 now at the Kanata store:


----------

